# Dorian



## Ray (Sep 5, 2019)

We moved to Oak Island NC just shy of 3 years ago. Last September, when Hurricane Florence was a category 4 storm headed this way, we hightailed it inland to my sister-in-law's place. Fortunately, Flo crapped out and was a cat 1 when it came ashore, although it did dump one hell of a lot of water. Now we're at home, dealing with Dorian.

A few folks have contacted me to see if we're OK, so I'll post updates. First a map to let you know where we are:







We woke up about 4:45 this morning to NWS tornado warnings as the first bands of Dorian - now a cat 3 - came ashore and crossed our island.

Here is the 6 am image of the storm. It looks like we're in for an interesting day...


----------



## Ray (Sep 5, 2019)

So in the process of moving my plants in off the deck the other day, I noticed that a Paph. stonei that I won in a ST Auction a few years ago has finally begun the throw a spike! I hope the short cultural disruption doesn't affect it.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 5, 2019)

Ray said:


> So in the process of moving my plants in off the deck the other day, I noticed that a Paph. stonei that I won in a ST Auction a few years ago has finally begun the throw a spike! I hope the short cultural disruption doesn't affect it.


I pray that will be the least of your worries over the next few days!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 5, 2019)

Good luck and stay safe. I'm just hoping we don't lose power/internet in this part of the state, and if we do, I hope it's not for too long. We're far enough inland that we should be fine other than the chance of tornadoes.


----------



## Ray (Sep 5, 2019)

TyroneGenade said:


> I pray that will be the least of your worries over the next few days!


I'm hoping it's the biggest!



mrhappyrotter said:


> Good luck and stay safe. I'm just hoping we don't lose power/internet in this part of the state, and if we do, I hope it's not for too long. We're far enough inland that we should be fine other than the chance of tornadoes.


We're lucky in that all of the utilities are underground. We were in Greensboro for Flo, and my part-time, next-door neighbor here said his alarm system indicated we lost power for only about 45 seconds.


----------



## LadySlipper (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for posting updates. And best wishes to nothing much happening to you there.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Sep 5, 2019)

Ray said:


> I'm hoping it's the biggest!
> 
> We're lucky in that all of the utilities are underground. We were in Greensboro for Flo, and my part-time, next-door neighbor here said his alarm system indicated we lost power for only about 45 seconds.



Well, that will teach me to post messages without reading them...  My apologies for the stuff-up. 

YES INDEED, I hope this is your biggest problem for the days ahead!!!


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you Ray for the reassurance. Now to worry about my daughter-in-
law in Little River. We haven't heard a thing today.


----------



## Ray (Sep 6, 2019)

Miserable night sleeping last night, so I am not waking up Michele by turning on the TV to get a larger picture, but aside from a lot of branches down, everything is OK here. We're right on the intracoastal waterway (about 85' from my back door), and thanks to the eye of the storm getting past us a couple of hours before high tide, it was suppressed rather than raised, so we had no flooding at all.

Angela - Little River is only about 20 miles south of us. Let's hope her results were similar.


----------



## cabnc (Sep 6, 2019)

Good to hear you had no major problems in Oak Island. I'm also on the ICWW just north of Carolina Beach. No flooding problems and just a lot of tree trash to rake up. Will get to the greenhouse this afternoon -- keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## abax (Sep 6, 2019)

I' m so glad everyone is in good shape if a little tired. Daughter-
in-law is fine as is the new house they just finished building in
Little River. I still haven't heard from my aunt who has a condo
on the island hit the worst.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 7, 2019)

Hope all are well. We had little spits of rain and mist in se pa at work and at home breezier from the edges. Looks like people much further south had real problems


----------



## BrucherT (Sep 7, 2019)

Sending vibes. Hope you stay safe.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 8, 2019)

Now Tokyo is under the gun. Rare to have one hit that area directly.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 8, 2019)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Now Tokyo is under the gun. Rare to have one hit that area directly.



During sanma season?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 9, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> During sanma season?



Yes, indeed. Sanma, known as Pacific saury in English, is a type of fish commonly eaten in east Asia for those who aren't aware of it. In Japan it is commonly eaten in the fall season.

Today was not fall like in any sense. Heat brought up from the south by the typhoon baked much of Japan, with some weather stations recording temperatures above 37 C (98.6 F). So far 3 are confirmed dead, many were without power for a time, and the transportation systems were screwed up throughout the Kanto area. It is thought this is one of the strongest storms to have directly hit the Tokyo area in recorded history - which goes back a ways in Japan. It could have been worse.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 9, 2019)

Wishing good thoughts/vibes to all.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Sep 14, 2019)

Good luck too all. We have about 2 more months of hurricane season here


----------



## Ray (Sep 15, 2019)

Yep, through the end of November, but early- to mid-September is the peak.


----------



## Teresa Koncolor (Sep 15, 2019)

We can hope for a quiet shoulder season.


----------

